# GamerGirlXXX



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

GamerGirlXXX is an editor over at GizmoFusion.com....She posts GREAT pics on Twitter...@GamerGirlXXX...follow her....if GizmoFusion's FB page gets 40 more likes today she will post a new pic....sooooo....EVERYBODY: Go HERE  and like the GizmoFusion FB page...NOW! LOL <3


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

been following her for awhile.. shes freakin smokin'.. makes twitter enjoyable...


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

hubba hubba hubba


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have to ask everyone to RT EVERY post then ur doing something wrong lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Only 12 more "Likes" needed!


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Well wtf why wasn't I following gonna go fix it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

She has big tits, that is the only reason people follow her...


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

8. ( I know the feeling.
Sent from Mai Thunderbolt


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

cassdroid we also follow you for your quirky lovable personality.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Quirky lovable personality: great. Big tits by themselves: meh. Quirky lovable personality + tits = bonus?

I'm totally fine with boobies as long as there's a personality to go along with them. Cassdroid, <3 your tweets


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Quirky lovable personality: great. Big tits by themselves: meh. Quirky lovable personality + tits = bonus?
> 
> I'm totally fine with boobies as long as there's a personality to go along with them. Cassdroid, <3 your tweets


Agreed. 
Found myself unfollowing GamerGirlxxx just due to this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Boobs are mediocre at best, give me someone with a full moon butt and I'll be RT like it's going out of style







.

_ But seriously, I like boobies too <3_


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

I read about 3 tweets from GamerGirlxxx and was already annoyed.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> I read about 3 tweets from GamerGirlxxx and was already annoyed.


I found her profile to be a good read while i was trying to find out why im getting phisher emails


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

probably cause u have alot of followers, no one would want to steal my twitter account


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Allow me to do my impression of her, "I'M ATTENTION WHORING AND SHOWING MYSELF NAKED. YOU GUYS ARE DISGUSTING AND BLOCKED FOR SHOWING ME YOUR WANGS." Oh and click on all of my ads and retweet them everyday. If you do, that'd be awesome please because you're wrapped around my finger because I'd like to use you guys to make money.

I don't have the voice quite down, but I'll work on it. I also ended the quotes a little early for some reason and didn't felt like leaving it in to give me extra fluff to type in a non hostile manner.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Allow me to do my impression of her, "I'M ATTENTION WHORING AND SHOWING MYSELF NAKED. YOU GUYS ARE DISGUSTING AND BLOCKED FOR SHOWING ME YOUR WANGS." Oh and click on all of my ads and retweet them everyday. If you do, that'd be awesome please because you're wrapped around my finger because I'd like to use you guys to make money.
> 
> I don't have the voice quite down, but I'll work on it. I also ended the quotes a little early for some reason and didn't felt like leaving it in to give me extra fluff to type in a non hostile manner.


sounds about right to me


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Allow me to do my impression of her, "I'M ATTENTION WHORING AND SHOWING MYSELF NAKED. YOU GUYS ARE DISGUSTING AND BLOCKED FOR SHOWING ME YOUR WANGS." Oh and click on all of my ads and retweet them everyday. If you do, that'd be awesome please because you're wrapped around my finger because I'd like to use you guys to make money.
> 
> I don't have the voice quite down, but I'll work on it. I also ended the quotes a little early for some reason and didn't felt like leaving it in to give me extra fluff to type in a non hostile manner.


Looks pretty accurate


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

She asked individuals for Donations so she could get a phone.. and she does nothing to contribute to the Android scene.. at least if she did contributed it wouldn't seem to bad to ask then...


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

whaat?


----------

